# My budgierigar



## Bananarama (Aug 8, 2016)

Hello everyone am having problems with my little boy Sherbert 2 years old. He has been sneezing and scratching a lot past couple months since spring. I have tried everything from mite sparay and Ivermectin only to discover him bleeding above cere yesterday morning and blood spotting from this over his night cover. I cannot afford an avian vet and I think the shock of being handled may harm him further. Any much needed advice welcome, and is there a bird friendly soothing lotion I could put on his head to help this. Thank you


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As this has been going on for some time, I think you need to try and find a way to afford an avian vet visit. 
Do you know where the nearest one is? 
Have you called them and asked how much a visit would be? 

You might be treating the bird for something incorrect and that's why the treatment isn't working. You say you cannot afford the vets but all the products you are buying cost money and have done nothing to help. 

As your budgie is in need of a professional opinion, you need to find a way to make an avian vet visit happen to diagnose the root of the problem. 
Your poor bird has been suffering for months now and while I appreciate you have tried to help him yourself, clearly that's not working.


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

i agree I think you need to go to an Avian vet and have him checked out. treating for things without knowing what the problem really is can be very dangerous for your budgie and you could actually end up doing more harm than good so my sdvice would be to go and make an appointment at an Avian Vet and find out what the cause of this is and once the vet diagnoses the problem then the correct treatment can begin and hopefully your little guy will recover and not look back. At this point I think an infection is present so you should go as soon as possible. 
Aswell as going to the Avian Vet please check round your home and just be sure that there are no air fresheners or scented fly stickies or catchers or killers round your home that could be irritating and slowly poisoning your budgie or any other scented home cleaners that could also cause irritation...while sneezing and cere and beak wiping can often indicate the presence of airsac mites it can also be symptomatic of many other things so it is always best to let your vet diagnose the problem and prescribe the correct treatment. Hope your little guy feels better soon


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 8, 2016)

*My poorly budgierigar*

I appreciate the messages but an avian vet in my circumstances is not possible. In my experience of these vets they are purely after your money without cure. I have used them before, and raked up a bill for over £250 and the bird still passed. I was unable to administer meds myself and they wanted £30 per day to do this for me, putting the bird under unnecessary stress. I feel it is kinder to do my best in its own environment as these sensitive birds have been known to pass in the vets hand due to the examination that they do thanks. If anyone else has any helpful advice it would be welcomed


----------



## sonnydukes (Jul 31, 2013)

This is very tricky, because everyone on this forum recommends a vet (including me).
Specific medicines treat specific medical conditions. Antibiotics are for infection, Ivermectin is for parasites etc.. etc.
But the poster stated a vet is not possible. So forum community, please lets put our heads together to try & help with the poster circumstances in mind.
The only natural antibiotics I can think of that might help is Nano silver/colloidal silver in the birds drinking water & misting with it. But even this treatment will cost money.


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Im so sorry you suffered losses in the past and that you spent money at a vet only to have the bird pass and sadly this can happen and Im so sorry for your loss. Birds can indeed die of stress during a veterinary examination but they do so because usually they are already so ill by the time they get to the vet that they are almost at deaths door before they even see the vet. If your bird is suffering from airsac mites and the medication isnt working which you have indicated in your first post then you really need to bring that bird to a vet for treatment possibly for an infection following airsac mite if indeed the treatment killed the airsac mites or indeed it was airsac mite to begin with. . The longer you leave it the more likely your bird will not make it...the sooner you go to an Avian vet the more likely your bird is to make it and get well... sometimes like in your previous experience we bring a sick bird to the vet and the vet fights hard to save that birds life but despite his or her best efforts the bird sadly does not make it...sure it costs money and even more than the money is the saddness we feel inside from having lost our precious feathered friend and we come home devastated and I think thats possibly what happened you and you sre still very probably coming to terms with that loss but you need to be brave now for the little life thats depending on you and put the past behind you and take a step in faith and trust and bring your little bird to an avian vet. It might not even cost that much. it might only be a consultation fee plus the cost of some meds to make him better. I hope uou change yiur mind and bring him to an Avian Vet and I also hope the little fella gets fully well again. Healing prayers for a speedy and full recovery for your little feathered friend sent your way . Keep us posted as to how he is doing please.


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 8, 2016)

*My poorly budgierigar*

After my other bird passed I have taken every precaution to keep my Sherbert safe from any household hazards, that is why it is so frustrating that Sherbert has got ill. At the moment he is still eating well and active/talkative and he has had this problem since the spring. I have ordered some S76 ivermectin which can be placed in drinking water and also to spray on him if required. If this does not help, them I will have to find an alternative option thanks for all your help


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry about your budgie being ill.I know its costly to go to a bird vet.I truly hope somehow you can get the proper treatment soon for your budgie.sending healing and comforting prayers.keep us posted and I hope to hear some good news soon.Blessings always


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I sympathize with your feelings about taking Sherbert to an Avian Vet. 
However, from the picture you posted he looks quite ill and if you want to get an accurate diagnosis and treatment plan for him, seeing an Avian Vet is necessary.

Not all Avian Vets are the same. Just like medical doctors, some are better than others.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340314-why-seeing-avian-vet-so-important.html

Part of being a responsible pet owner is ensuring your budgie gets the proper medical treatment necessary. Trying to self-diagnose your budgie is not a good practice and can lead to further complications.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/103921-avian-medicine-why-so-expensive.html

Some Avian Vets will work with you to set up a payment plan if you ask. Additionally, for the future, it would be a good idea for you to start an Emergency Fund to ensure you have the financial means to obtain care for Sherbert.

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

With regard to the type Ivermectin that goes in the drinking water, generally the type that is uses only one drop on the back of the bird's neck between the wings is more effective. Sprays for mites are not recommended.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sorry to disagree with you sonnydukes. But the reason I have recommended an avian vet again is because this is something that the poster has been trying really hard to fix himself and has had no luck. 
The problem is not going away and we can't diagnose this problem ourselves. We could recommend something that makes this poor bird worse.

Sadly the cost of vets are expensive for any pet owner and this is something we agree to pay when we choose to have a pet in our life. There is sadly no way around this and sometimes we have to pay out for something we don't want too because it's for the best for our pet. 

Bananarama, is it possible for you to call your avian vet or even find a different one to see? 
If you phone them up and ask how much it will cost to speak to them about the issue. They might be able to diagnose the problem and if they can recommend a treatment, then you can enquire the costs and decline treatment and see if forum members have some solutions then. 

If you can find out what they believe is wrong with your bird, whether it is actually mites, you have a better chance of getting sweet little Sherbert better than you do if you keep treating random things it could be. 
There could be some treatments people know of IF we know what is wrong.

I believe 100% that the best thing is to see an avian vet and have them treat Sherbert, whether you have had a bad experience in the past or not. 
Having left the issue so long, you are giving Sherbert less of a chance than if you had acted swiftly with a vet visit.


----------



## sonnydukes (Jul 31, 2013)

Therm said:


> I'm sorry to disagree with you sonnydukes. But the reason I have recommended an avian vet again is because this is something that the poster has been trying really hard to fix himself and has had no luck.
> The problem is not going away and we can't diagnose this problem ourselves. We could recommend something that makes this poor bird worse.
> 
> Sadly the cost of vets are expensive for any pet owner and this is something we agree to pay when we choose to have a pet in our life. There is sadly no way around this and sometimes we have to pay out for something we don't want too because it's for the best for our pet.
> ...


Wait a minute. My 1st sentence stated everyone on here is recommending a vet (including myself)
I just listen close to the poster. He said he cant afford it, so I believe him. Also the bird has been sick since spring time and still hasn't been to the vet. So again I believe him.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Myself and the rest of the staff all saw the fact that the poster stated that they couldn't afford an avian vet. 
When you have a sick bird that has been ill for months and you have failed to treat it yourself a vet is the only option. 

It's not about any disbelief of what was stated in the post the fact is if you want a sick bird to get better, then a vet visit is the only way. 

This does not need to be discussed here any further and if you have any issues with this, please PM me or another member of the staff.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the best practices for the health and well-being of budgies.

For untrained members to self-diagnose and treat their bird (or other members' birds) is not considered by this forum to be a "best practice".

The only way for our members to safely ensure their budgies' health (especially one that has already been ill for several months) is to have it properly diagnosed and treated by an Avian Vet. 
Members of the forum are not trained Avian Vets and are not qualified to recommend treatment.

Members must recognize that part of having a pet means assuming the responsibility and cost of any medical treatment that is necessary. 
All of this was pointed out in my previous post. 

We are all hoping for only the best for little Sherbert and encourage you to take him in for an Avian Vet appointment as quickly as possible.

Please be sure to update us on Sherbert's condition after his appointment.

Best wishes!*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

It is an unfortunate position you are in, just like doctors Avian vets will differ.
I myself would not be administering any more mite treatments to your Budgie, Ivemectin is a proven remedy that is a proven remedy for Mites, as you have used this before your budgie appears to not be suffering from mites.
These treatments can in fact cause illness if given too often or overdosed.
Do you feed egg and biscuit or egg food? This is very good for ailing birds or birds going through a rough moult.
Also get some probiotics or use Apple Cider Vinegar with Mother in it this is a natural probiotic. These things will help your budgies immune system but he must see an Avian vet, do you have a animal refuge, animal welfare unit nearby maybe they offer a payment plan. Please do try to get him seen for his health's sake and your peace of mind.:green pied:


----------



## Bananarama (Aug 8, 2016)

*Sherbert*

I have noticed that Sherbert improves when the weather is cooler. It was just a thought but I have noticed that he is addicted to licking the metal attachment fixture to his real wood perches, and thought possibly the metal could be doing him harm? Has anyone experienced this? He has a good diet and mineral block, cuttle, egg food, millet, grit and charcoal mix and vits in water so he should be a healthy bird. Any input on the licking welcome thanks


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome to the forums.

I'm very sorry your budgie has been having ongoing health issues for a good while now.
In case you don't know, grit is not a required component on a budgie's diet, they don't need it for digestion purposes and when ingested on a long term basis, it can cause problems with the crop. 
The excessive licking of metal you have been noticing is also cause for concern, and this is just one more aspect that must be talked about with an avian vet specialist, so that the required exams are made to determine the issue.
Your budgie could be showing signs of heavy metal poisoning or this licking could be caused by some kind of vitamin deficiency.

As to the blood you have found, was this caused by a ruptured pin feather on the forehead area? I notice Sherbert has a bald spot above the cere and he could have scratched the area and in the process broke a growing pin feather, this in itself is not cause for concern and it will heal on its own.
Soon enough the bald area will be covered in feathers again.

If there is not damage found on a pin feather and the traces of blood came from the cere (via sneezing) or the beak, then is is something that you won't be able to effectively treat on your own and without professional help.

I truly hope you will very soon be able to book an appointment at the avian vet specialist for an accurate diagnosis and adequate treatment plan.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry to hear about Sherbert's difficulty :upset:

You've been given the best possible advice from the staff members so far--I wish I had something else to tell you. However, the truth is that with an illness like the one Sherbert could have (licking of metal may have caused heavy metal poisoning, and points to a nutritional deficiency) and the ingestion of insoluble grit as well as the added stress of a heavy moult is not able to be thoroughly evaluated either at home, or via the internet, no matter how much advice we give you.

Right now, Sherbert's best chance to get better and thrive once more is for you to find him an avian vet. :hug:

If there were another option that could holistically cure him, I would give it to you. For example, if it seemed he had a cold, I would suggest a humidifier and daily ginger tea for a few days to see if he got better _before_ you had to find a vet.

However, when matters like your current situation arise, _the only thing you can do for him is to take him to a professional_. I know that is not what you want to hear, but you must try to get him in somewhere as soon as you can.

I pray that things will work out in your favour and that little Sherbert pulls through! :fingerx:

Please keep us posted on how things go. When you have time, be sure to read through all the links provided as they will help you to stay updated on the best practices for budgie care so that Sherbert can continue to live a healthy life :thumbsup::

Cheers and best wishes! :wave:


----------



## Kittieful (Mar 10, 2016)

Regarding the problem of not being able to afford the vet, can you ask them for a payment plan? I know that a lot of times, vets require small animal bills to be paid upfront, but I also know that a lot of vets will work with people so they can help animals.


----------



## Birdigirl (Jul 19, 2016)

If you cannot afford an Avian vet and an Avian Vet cannot be found who will see Sherbert and be happy to diagnose and treat Sherbert first and for you to pay later then please phone your local animal rescue and maybe they would be happy to pay the vet bill up front and you could arrange to pay them back in small increments or they might vouch for you with the avian vet perhaps if they knew you well. There is no harm in asking and you might be very pleasantly surprised with all the help you receive and if there is a bird rescue near you approach them first for help as they would be more aware of the need for an avian vet than perhaps a small animal rescue might. There is nobody who can diagnose this with certainty for you without an avian vet seeing your Sherbert and making a diagnosis based on what he/she sees and finds. From the symptoms you have given any mumber of ailments could be guess diagnosed by those of us who have not seen Sherbert and are unqualified to diagnose and for each of those diseases diagnosed there is a different treatment and giving the wrong treatment to Sherbert could do more harm and also could be the cause if his death directly or indirectly. StarlingWings Aluz, Kitieful and the others are right: It is so important that Sherbert is seen and diagnosed by an Avian Vet before any further treatment is given.
Ive just read now thst Pretty boy mentioned the animal rescue already and I do hope you look into it as it might be the very thing that gives you and Sherbert the help you need .


----------

